# Auslagern der Datenbank Verbindung



## skuki (25. Aug 2015)

Hallo, 

ich bin noch in den Anfängen mit Java und Datenbanken und darum eine Frage der Anfängerstufe.

Ich baue in meinem Java Code eine Verbindung zu meiner DB mittels  DriverManager auf.

con = DriverManager.getConnection(...);


Muss das Passwort und der Benutzer ect. im Code stehen oder kann ich das eleganter mittels Config Datei lösen? 

Wenn ja, wie gehe ich hier genau vor? Vielen Dank!


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Aug 2015)

Moin,

schon mal einen Blick in die API geworfen ?? 
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/sql/DriverManager.html

Es gibt doch einen entsprechenden Konstruktor mit URL, User und Paßwort .... 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Dompteur (25. Aug 2015)

In so einem Fall verwendest du am besten Properties. In diesen legst du die Datenbankzugriffsinformation ab.

Näheres zu Properties findest du hier: http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de...13_009.htm#mj3caf7868aebd71a657cac5c47c87cec9

Du liest also im Programm die benötigten Properties und hast damit alle Parameter für den getConnection Autruf zur Verfügung.


----------

